# Coat Types



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Can someone please explain the different coat types to me? Curly/wavy/smooth/fleecy? Might sound like a dumb question but am curious how one can tell when they are little. I really like the shaggy, teddy-bear look. Is that wavy? We are on a waiting list for a first generation puppy. Her dogs produce all the different coat types. Thanks.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Some on here profess to understand it all and I am not one of them. Rufus is beside me with tight curls in some spots, shaggy waves in others, fleecy straight hair on his tummy...they seem to change continually, nothing is guarenteed.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear has got tight curls in some places, but parts of his body are more shaggy looking. I was told by the breeder he was very curly, but definitely the midsection of his body seems more shaggy/wavy than curly.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think it's impossible to really explain as the margins are blurred between most of the coat types apart from the ends of the spectrum - totally smooth vs fleecy. Totally smooth is self explanatory much like a fine spaniel coat and fleecy is a real poodle like woolly curls. You really won't be able to tell at a young age if into adult hood your pup will have the coat you want - coats change a lot and generally the adult coat is different from the puppy coat. 

My advice would be to take advice from your breeder who may be able to indicate a coat type but to be honest you will love this dog no matter how it's coat turns out and the majority of us have to keep the coats short as they are easier to manage with less matting that way.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Some on here profess to understand it all and I am not one of them. Rufus is beside me with tight curls in some spots, shaggy waves in others, fleecy straight hair on his tummy...they seem to change continually, nothing is guarenteed.


It's impossible - who are these professors?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> It's impossible - who are these professors?



Haha. I will never think of a professor in the same way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Whatever you think you've got they will likely change over time!
Smoothie puppy Lola developed into fluffy bum smooth chin crazy fringed gorgeous lady Lola...
My Kiki is mostly poodle - her coat is very curly and was from quite a young age. Dot's puppy coat was wavy, silky and not really curly at all... fast forward 2+ years and their coats are very, very similar. Both thick and curly and decidedly woolly! I think having their hair clipped, hormones and spaying can all cause changes in the coat. It doesn't matter though because in the end you'll love your dog whatever they look like (except for possibly that caked in fox-poop look)just because they are *YOUR* dog.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Haha. I will never think of a professor in the same way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe. I know


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow! Glad I asked- I had no idea they changed over time so drastically, nor did I realize they could be "mixed" on different areas of their body. Thanks so much for all the answers!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

MHDDOG2016 said:


> Wow! Glad I asked- I had no idea they changed over time so drastically, nor did I realize they could be "mixed" on different areas of their body. Thanks so much for all the answers!


Yep - they can definitely be mixed. One of mine is smooth, fluffy, curly, shaggy and silky all at the same time.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

And here was I about to launch into the differences between Parkas, reefer Jackets, trench coats etc!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> And here was I about to launch into the differences between Parkas, reefer Jackets, trench coats etc!


Haha. That tickled me!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> And here was I about to launch into the differences between Parkas, reefer Jackets, trench coats etc!


That was a good one. Are you professing to be a professor of coats Marilyn?


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Ginger is curly .. When we go her she looked like a little lamb.now that she is older she looks like a sheep.. still curly and very tight curls .very hard to brush or comb


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

fairlie said:


> That was a good one. Are you professing to be a professor of coats Marilyn?


Wouldn't dare!


----------

